# Need some advice on an issue



## DanG1974 (Feb 10, 2016)

One hell of a first post! I currently own a few handguns and strongly believe in our right to carry. But something has come up that has caused concern.
My girlfriends ex husband has been previously diagnosed with bi polar disorder, schizophrenia and psycho effective disorder. He's been hospitalized as recently as 2.5 years ago. He had a felony several years ago and his father recently paid to get it expunged off his record under the pretense of not being able to find a job with his record. He did finally get a job but only after buying a handgun. He does not take any medications for his conditions either. We are now worried as he is not there and clearly does not need to own a gun. He's made comments to his child about dead bodies and squooshing puppies. And I've been told that he has always had dark twisted thoughts. But now he has a gun and is a danger. He hears voices and sees things. His felony was because he drove his vehicle through a church because " God told him to do it" I understand it is a felony to lie on the application but I do not think the state of Texas requires a background check on private sales. We do not know where he obtained the gun. Just looking for any advice or to get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

The neighbors of Syed Rizwan Farook were in a similar quandary. I don't think anyone could fault you for erring on the safe side. There must be a way to remain anonymous whatever you decide to do.


----------



## DanG1974 (Feb 10, 2016)

Does the FBI have the ability to pull an expunged record? I'm sure they can obtain the medical records where he was commited


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Girlfriends are a dime a dozen. Some, obviously come with more baggage than others. 

Just sayin.............:watching:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Since he in no longer a felon and nothing has been done to deal with people that have psychological conditions unless they have been committed or found, by a court or other lawful means, a danger to self or others all you can do is look over your shoulder......... It appears its a situation where nothing can be done until something happens...... 

As Paratrooper stated: "Girlfriends are a dime a dozen."....................

Good luck.........


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Girl friend should get a restraining order if she doesn't already have one. Now, we all know that's just a piece of paper. 

So I think what you're really asking is: should she have a gun. That's a HUGE question and not knowing her NOBODY on this forum can answer that. 

You know her, we don't. 

At the very least make her house/apartment more difficult to break into; make the locks stronger, alarms, build a strong room, etc.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Spike12 said:


> Girl friend should get a restraining order if she doesn't already have one. Now, we all know that's just a piece of paper.
> 
> So I think what you're really asking is: should she have a gun. That's a HUGE question and not knowing her NOBODY on this forum can answer that.
> 
> ...


And.....be sure to keep a keen eye on your own backside. Ex-hubbies are notorious for killing their ex-wife's boyfriends........or new hubbies.

Seriously, you got a whole lot of thinking to do. :watching:


----------



## DanG1974 (Feb 10, 2016)

She has a handgun although doesn't go to the range nearly enough. So his record is sealed, but can't they investigate whether he lied about his mental health?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DanG1974 said:


> He did finally get a job but only after buying a handgun.


Is he in security?

Has he threatend to kill anyone?

Does he have violent tendencies? Addicted to illegal drugs and/or alcohol?

If he has been adjudicated mentally defective and/or has been committed involuntarily to a mental institution he doesn't need to be in possession of a firearm.

Are his parents, other close family members, close friends, or local law enforcement aware of what you have stated other than his ex-wife and what she has stated to you?

Driving through a church because "God" told him to raises a red flag for me, especially if he has been diagnosed with chronic serious mental health issues and is not being treated.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

DanG1974 said:


> So his record is sealed, but can't they investigate whether he lied about his mental health?


It is only a lie if "they" catch someone.......

In your original post you stated * He's been hospitalized as recently as 2.5 years ago. *Being hospitalized for a psychological condition does not automatically bar someone from owning a firearm....... I don't know who you would contact in order have them investigate his situation....

I suggest viewing the instruction page of ATF Form 4473, specifically question 11.f and exception to 11.f... You can view the form online.......
https://www.google.com/search?q=atf...&gws_rd=ssl#channel=fs&q=atf+form+4473+online


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

DanG1974 said:


> His felony was because he drove his vehicle through a church because " God told him to do it"


My suggestion would be - don't focus on the gun, focus on the violence. Knives kill, cars can kill, etc. Work on hardening her home defense (and yours). Alarm systems, security cameras, motion activated lights may all help avoid danger. And of course, if she has a gun, take the time to get her to the range and practice - and maybe some advanced lessons on self defense. Not just with the gun, but learning to be aware of her surrounding, not putting herself in dangerous situations etc.

I wish you both well.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

DanG1974 said:


> One hell of a first post! I currently own a few handguns and strongly believe in our right to carry. But something has come up that has caused concern.
> My girlfriends ex husband has been previously diagnosed with bi polar disorder, schizophrenia and psycho effective disorder. He's been hospitalized as recently as 2.5 years ago. He had a felony several years ago and his father recently paid to get it expunged off his record under the pretense of not being able to find a job with his record. He did finally get a job but only after buying a handgun. He does not take any medications for his conditions either. We are now worried as he is not there and clearly does not need to own a gun. He's made comments to his child about dead bodies and squooshing puppies. And I've been told that he has always had dark twisted thoughts. But now he has a gun and is a danger. He hears voices and sees things. His felony was because he drove his vehicle through a church because " God told him to do it" I understand it is a felony to lie on the application but I do not think the state of Texas requires a background check on private sales. We do not know where he obtained the gun. Just looking for any advice or to get pointed in the right direction.


He's likely the next Dylan Roof. I don't know if it would help, but I'd contact ATF & the police dept. At least they might investigate & may find he's illegally in possession of the gun & might do something about it. And, you'll know you did what you could to prevent another tragedy.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mental illness is a tough one to ban people from guns over. Many people get down at times and have anxiety and some have depression. Many first responders and military go through, or even still have, PTSD. Now that said this guy has stuff that I think might be the type of stuff that really is valid reason for concern. The scitz stuff is really dangerous. A girl I dated years ago in college had a boyfriend who had some of that stuff. She finally had to break it off as he was violent. 

Best of luck with this.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

If he is not threatening you or his EX ..... I'd mind my business.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

the comments to the child would worry me. Have the GF speak to the police face to face to see what their take is. did he threaten the child or her? in most states now a threat of domestic violence is cause for gun removal and permit revocation--just saying better to be safe than to be a news headline


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

this guy is bipolar and not on meds. he is hallucinating to say the least. AND they let him get a gun( his father is a moron)scary


----------

